

Ask HN: Feature request: Notification when I get a reply to my comment. - sbhat7

Similar to the orange envelope in reddit.
Apologies if I missed it.
======
icey
The only thing you missed was the feature request link:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=363>

(in other words, the feature you're requesting is not currently in the site)

